# RAN Crusher - New Model from RAN Guitars



## Kykv (Dec 19, 2010)

Hi, Ive got some news about RAN new model available in 6,7 and 8 string 

Ran Guitars Crusher


----------



## Double A (Dec 19, 2010)

Whaaaaa? I just popped some wood.


----------



## thefool (Dec 19, 2010)

i like the devils tail caparison headstock... lol its cool looking, nice to see another not so pointy guitar from them


----------



## scherzo1928 (Dec 19, 2010)

Damn that's a nice axe. And quite a good deal too. 1000 euros for a nice 8, and the specs are exactly what I would choose... down to the fretwire!


----------



## CloudAC (Dec 19, 2010)

Holy shit that thing is gonna be MINE!


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 19, 2010)

That's ridiculously cheap, hope this isn't a limited deal, because this will get them alot of business.


----------



## Andromalia (Dec 19, 2010)

That's a pretty sweet price. Has Ran done any production guitars before ?


----------



## Emperoff (Dec 19, 2010)

I find damn funny a thread about a new RAN shape when they do shamelessy copy any shape you want


----------



## Dan (Dec 19, 2010)

Very Caparison looking, i may have to purchase a 7 and an 8 of this


----------



## Kr1zalid (Dec 19, 2010)

Nice~~ 

And the guitars are affordable for me right now...


----------



## Kykv (Dec 19, 2010)

Andromalia said:


> That's a pretty sweet price. Has Ran done any production guitars before ?


one of the best guitar luthiers company in Poland, maybe not the cheapest one but they can make anything custom I think.

as you can see they have several RAN models already and many customized ones.

people say that the price is OK, I think the same, but I would more wood options, in example Ash for body and that would suit me


----------



## Lon (Dec 19, 2010)

wasnt there some ran guitars horror story inside this board? i mean its hella tempting to get a decent 8 string for 1100&#8364; but if you waste 1100 you'd be glad if you just spent the same dough on a used 2228...


----------



## OrsusMetal (Dec 19, 2010)

Anyone see at the bottom of that page that a fanned fret verion of the 8 will be available soon? This looks awesome.


----------



## blister7321 (Dec 19, 2010)

its beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
i want a 7 of it


----------



## Explorer (Dec 19, 2010)

I remember horror stories about a different Polish semi-custom brand. I don't remember such about Ran.


----------



## JaeSwift (Dec 19, 2010)

AFAIK Ran has a good reputation, I think Technomancer or JJ Rodriguez (I cant remember which member) backed them up and recommended them a few times.


----------



## Customisbetter (Dec 19, 2010)

That looks like a horizon, WM526 and Cappy all had an 8 stringed lovechild. Looks cool.


----------



## simonXsludge (Dec 19, 2010)

this looks like a very good deal. awesome!


----------



## Abiogenesis (Dec 19, 2010)

now THIS is interesting!!!

After Bernie, I'm very glad that other companies are offering their product at a lower cost avoiding the color/finish stage...well done Ran!


----------



## SkullCrusher (Dec 19, 2010)

Thats Freakin' unreal, and look at the price!!!!! I think thats RANS answer to blackmachine


----------



## Abiogenesis (Dec 19, 2010)

SkullCrusher said:


> Thats Freakin' unreal, and look at the price!!!!! I think thats RANS answer to blackmachine



I don't think Ran is looking after making something similar to Blackmachines (honestly they look very different and Blackmachine is by no means a guitar company with a huge business), instead they're just thinking it like Rico's last deals: avoiding the colour/finish process.


----------



## iddqd (Dec 19, 2010)

Specs, price and look are really awesome. But too bad it seems that not every customer of RAN seem to be happy with them (watch this thread)


----------



## clouds (Dec 19, 2010)

I want! I want!


----------



## drmosh (Dec 19, 2010)

Emperoff said:


> I find damn funny a thread about a new RAN shape when they do shamelessy copy any shape you want



they do it because the customers want it. It´s a business


----------



## JacobShredder (Dec 19, 2010)

Holy shit.
That's my next guitar for sure. 

For us americans the price is : $1384.86
Personally I find that stupidly good..I'd request passive pickups though. I have one 7 with FR/EMGs.


----------



## Rick (Dec 19, 2010)

Badass.


----------



## ivancic1al (Dec 19, 2010)

OrsusMetal said:


> Anyone see at the bottom of that page that a fanned fret verion of the 8 will be available soon? This looks awesome.





So stoked to see what those look like


----------



## Asrial (Dec 19, 2010)

Tempting... Oooh so tempting!
If it was the iceman body-style, I would've been blown away, and bought it on the spot!


----------



## scherzo1928 (Dec 19, 2010)

Asrial said:


> Tempting... Oooh so tempting!
> If it was the iceman body-style, I would've been blown away, and bought it on the spot!


 
well, the cool thing about RAN, is you could probably tell them to make it an iceman.


----------



## Subz (Dec 19, 2010)

Wowawewa very nice!


----------



## Gitte (Dec 19, 2010)

that thing is awesome!! im usually not a fan of natural guitars but this is just great!!


----------



## chucknorrishred (Dec 19, 2010)

ive always wanted a RAN but......


----------



## Deadnightshade (Dec 19, 2010)

If the upcharge for the 8 string fanned fret isn't greater than 500 euros on the standard scale price, i see my 8 string headless plans setting back infinitely...




EDIT: I actually emailed them,so wait for the response


----------



## JacobShredder (Dec 19, 2010)

I emailed them about doing it with passive pickup routes lol.

Can anyone tell me about their quality? Fretwork=???

I know they are known for their beautiful looking instruments i've never heard anyone testify for their playability other than jeff waters


----------



## adrock (Dec 19, 2010)

scherzo1928 said:


> Damn that's a nice axe. And quite a good deal too. 1000 euros for a nice 8, and the specs are exactly what I would choose... down to the fretwire!



ditto 

and that neck joint is really nice. one of the few bolt on designs that would be real comfortable to play. i was thinking of doing something similar on my guitars from now on.


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 19, 2010)

OrsusMetal said:


> Anyone see at the bottom of that page that a fanned fret verion of the 8 will be available soon? This looks awesome.


 
Yeah, I caught that too. I'll be curious to see what the upcharge is, though.


----------



## Rojne (Dec 20, 2010)

was going for a Ibby 1527z, but this.. getting a "kind-of" custom guitar for a cheaper price, this guitar looks awesome!


----------



## loktide (Dec 20, 2010)

wow. call me interested


----------



## SkullCrusher (Dec 20, 2010)

I emailed them to ask about finishes and they said it would be a 330euros up charge for silver finish on body and headstock face. Yes Please


----------



## CloudAC (Dec 20, 2010)

I emailed them asking how much it would be for an 11th to 13th fret inlay upgrade and it brings the total cost in 7 string version to 1140 euros.


----------



## Deadnightshade (Dec 20, 2010)

Here is the response i got in regards of the fanned 8 string pricing:

"Hello Dimitris,
thanks for your interest in our work, I`m glad you like our new project.

The upcoming FF8 Crusher will be equipped with the same basic materials, but also any wood upgrades are possible here.
Probably, we will add another body/neck wood as a std feature, but it will be decided later.
Rough estimate price for this model is 1330 euros.

Best regards
Dariusz Kuczynski "


----------



## Skin Coffin (Dec 20, 2010)

here's the info I got so far:

"The passive version is available, of course... for BKP pu`s add 130 euros.
Guitars without case are extremely well secured, with tons bubble wrap inside and
outside the cartoon and with special buffers on corners. It is safe!

Rgds
Dariusz Kuczynski"

The thing about the case was because when I asked him the price, he told me "For flight case to this project please add 160 euros."


----------



## JacobShredder (Dec 20, 2010)

Yeah my response about passive pickups

"thanks for your interest in our work, I'm glad you like it.

The passive routes/pickups are available, of course."

Then asked about payment:

"A deposit of 50% of the invoice total is required before we add your project to our work schedule.
We accept payment by bank wire transfer..also it is possible to make the Paypal payment (you will have to add 3.9% to the total to cover their fees.)"

So far, I'm sold. I'm thinking about trying to get my parents to let me send a downpayment. I just gotta convince my financial advisor aka, me madre. My dad'll be down no doubt.


----------



## Skin Coffin (Dec 20, 2010)

JacobShredder said:


> Yeah my response about passive pickups
> 
> "thanks for your interest in our work, I'm glad you like it.
> 
> ...



Did you ask them the price for any specific passive pups?


----------



## JacobShredder (Dec 20, 2010)

Skin Coffin said:


> Did you ask them the price for any specific passive pups?



Nah, I sent another asking how much just the option would cost.
I can't really see there being an upcharge for dimarzios as they're cheaper than 707s but BKP probably so.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 20, 2010)

That is mighty sexy, good to see Ran have put some work into an original shape, as all their other guitars seem to be copies (albiet stunning ones).


----------



## UnderTheSign (Dec 20, 2010)

Skin Coffin said:


> here's the info I got so far:
> 
> "The passive version is available, of course... for BKP pu`s add 130 euros.
> Guitars without case are extremely well secured, with tons bubble wrap inside and
> ...


Well, if it's a real flight case and not just a hardshell case, that sounds like a pretty good price to me, right?


----------



## Skin Coffin (Dec 20, 2010)

UnderTheSign said:


> Well, if it's a real flight case and not just a hardshell case, that sounds like a pretty good price to me, right?



I thought it was the same thing , what's the difference?


----------



## abadonae (Dec 20, 2010)

I've always held ran very highly in regard, they're toting players like pat obrien and jeff waters at one point in time as the people that had signature models from them,

They've always looked incredible...and i came when i saw this so it must be totally worth the cash


----------



## CloudAC (Dec 20, 2010)

Skin Coffin said:


> I thought it was the same thing , what's the difference?



Proper flightcase - http://www.eastgatemusic.com/images/ProStageGear/PSG_Guitar_Flight_Case2_lrg.jpg

Hardcase - http://www.musicwarehouseonline.com.au/shop/images/P/gc-b45-lg.jpg


I JUST got an RGD but I am mightly tempted to drop a deposit... Maybe in a few months time. I wanna crack in my RGD first


----------



## metalvince333 (Dec 20, 2010)

ohhhhh! a six string version of this with a flamed maple fretboard would be soooo sexy!! or an 8 fanned fret model! ...I dunno


----------



## Abiogenesis (Dec 20, 2010)

Here is my response:

"Hi Francesco,
thanks for your interest in our work, I`m glad you like it.

The base 7-string Crusher costs 1050 euros and the prices of your upgrades are as follows:

MOP offset dot inlays + 20
BKP pickups + 130 euros
volume only - no charge
mahogany body/maple neck - no charge
swamp ash body + 90 euros

Best regards
Dariusz Kuczynski"

Seems like they'll add maple as another standard neck option! \m/


----------



## Emperoff (Dec 20, 2010)

drmosh said:


> they do it because the customers want it. It´s a business



Yeah, right. That's why they did take down their early production models as they were total ESP and BC Rich Ripoffs and probably got sued.


----------



## CloudAC (Dec 20, 2010)

^^^ I highly doubt they got sued tbh, look at this proper Dean copy in their gallery 














That headstock logo  Im sure Dean raged like mad when they saw that.

Id probably order the 7 string model with offset dots, volume only knob, Seymour Duncan Blackouts, maybe switch the neck to maple, not quite sure.


----------



## blister7321 (Dec 21, 2010)

id go standard base options
with ebony board volume only knob
OFR 
and emgs


----------



## Deadnightshade (Dec 21, 2010)

iddqd said:


> Specs, price and look are really awesome. But too bad it seems that not every customer of RAN seem to be happy with them (watch this thread)



I found that really interesting.Although they seem damn well organized ,i don't know if they're ready for a second wave of craze.I think what made "the other" Polish semicustom brand go nuts was exactly the huge pile of orders.Was that the case in that thread?


----------



## jerome snail (Dec 21, 2010)

CloudAC said:


> ^^^ I highly doubt they got sued tbh, look at this proper Dean copy in their gallery
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But this is not a PRODUCTION model


----------



## petereanima (Dec 21, 2010)

Deadnightshade said:


> I found that really interesting.Although they seem damn well organized ,i don't know if they're ready for a second wave of craze.I think what made "the other" Polish semicustom brand go nuts was exactly the huge pile of orders.Was that the case in that thread?



I dont think that had something to do with beeing overbooked...on the biggest german forum, there is a mega-thread about RAN, as a lot of people got one - and clearly there are more negative than positive comments, mostly from people i would trust. Not the common "its shit, i've never seen one in person, but they suck" - no, real deal.

Complaints were from "i ordered and paid neckthrough, received standard bolt on neck.." to "wrong pickups", "bad grounding/isolation", "stoptail instead of string-through","mahogany neck instead of maple neck", "forgot the cutaway", "my guitar is red instead of green" to really hardcore stuff like deadspots from 13th fret up, a neck where the wood wasnt even dry yet (so the wood still "worked"...)...

And the complaints are not from one batch, but from everytime between 2005 and today.


----------



## Goatchrist (Dec 21, 2010)

^The Polish just don't like the Germans!  

No serious, they endorse some cool guitarists(Vader, Obscura, Cannibal Corpse). But I have no idea about the quality.


----------



## vhmetalx (Dec 21, 2010)

Wait so how much USD would that be..? Like.. $1,400 for the 8? And do they ship to the US? Cause thats a pretty legit deal for that...


----------



## UnderTheSign (Dec 21, 2010)

A euro is approx. $1,20-1,30 depending on the day I believe.


----------



## JacobShredder (Dec 21, 2010)

Yeah, I'm really wanting one of these but I'm terribly worried about the quality. The guitars LOOK beautiful..but seriously can anyone comment on the workmanship?


----------



## Invader (Dec 21, 2010)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/2087508-post7.html

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/2087613-post14.html

In addition to the second post, I had Amfisound do a fret level on my Ran. They commented that the frets were uneven and had to be filed down significantly above the 15th fret to get them leveled. The nut was also cut too high.

The guitar was also supposed to come with 11's tuned to D standard. I received it with 9's tuned to E.

After the fret and nut work, the guitar plays really great, and sounds really brutal. Props to Amfisound for turning a lemon into a gem.


----------



## JacobShredder (Dec 21, 2010)

Invader said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/2087508-post7.html
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/2087613-post14.html
> 
> ...



well if thats not the biggest bummer in the world 

dammit..now what to do..oh yeah..I do have a 7 string Caparison TAT Special full diagram in my room....


----------



## Invader (Dec 21, 2010)

I'm know Ran makes killer guitars, but screwups like the ones on mine and col's are just inexcusable.


----------



## technomancer (Dec 21, 2010)

Invader said:


> I'm know Ran makes killer guitars, but screwups like the ones on mine and col's are just inexcusable.



But hey this is sevenstring.org, quality is irrelevant, if it's cheap people will buy it 

Note: not really a comment on Ran, I've never played one and make no judgements about them, just my  after watching the Roter debacle where people jumped on ordering from a company with a known bad track record


----------



## Invader (Dec 21, 2010)

technomancer said:


> But hey this is sevenstring.org, quality is irrelevant, if it's cheap people will buy it





Welp, you get what you pay for. I learned it the hard way.


----------



## Hollowman (Dec 21, 2010)

vhmetalx said:


> Wait so how much USD would that be..? Like.. $1,400 for the 8? And do they ship to the US? Cause thats a pretty legit deal for that...



yeah, but prepare to get fisted by shipping, they ship Fed-Ex last time I checked it was something like 450 or more.


----------



## Danxile (Dec 21, 2010)

Wow. And i was wondering if Ran's approach to the 8 string would be good. This guitar seems amazing. Add a 30 inch scale, kahler trem and bare knux and i would buy that in a heartbeat.


----------



## filipe200x (Dec 21, 2010)

This guitar looks awesome! And the price is fair, i remember going to Huffschmid and Conklin (if i recall right) asking for a quote, and they charged me a fortune for a new guitar.


----------



## Malacoda (Dec 21, 2010)

I love, love, love the hook-like things on the guitar's horns.


----------



## loktide (Dec 22, 2010)

petereanima said:


> I dont think that had something to do with beeing overbooked...on the biggest german forum, there is a mega-thread about RAN, as a lot of people got one - and clearly there are more negative than positive comments, mostly from people i would trust. Not the common "its shit, i've never seen one in person, but they suck" - no, real deal.
> 
> Complaints were from "i ordered and paid neckthrough, received standard bolt on neck.." to "wrong pickups", "bad grounding/isolation", "stoptail instead of string-through","mahogany neck instead of maple neck", "forgot the cutaway", "my guitar is red instead of green" to really hardcore stuff like deadspots from 13th fret up, a neck where the wood wasnt even dry yet (so the wood still "worked"...)...
> 
> And the complaints are not from one batch, but from everytime between 2005 and today.




wow, i was really short of making the deposit for a 7-string crusher but this has me thinking now. i'm not so worried about getting wrong specs, since it's pretty much a 'semi-production' guitar. 
i've looked at said forum myself now (also a user there), and can only attest what you are saying. damn. the fact they will be building these crusher models in large batches has me especially worried about them overlooking construction faults or overall flaws.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 22, 2010)

technomancer said:


> But hey this is sevenstring.org, quality is irrelevant, if it's cheap people will buy it



QFT


----------



## Deadnightshade (Dec 22, 2010)

loktide said:


> wow, i was really short of making the deposit for a 7-string crusher but this has me thinking now. i'm not so worried about getting wrong specs, since it's pretty much a 'semi-production' guitar.
> i've looked at said forum myself now (also a user there), and can only attest what you are saying. damn. the fact they will be building these crusher models in large batches has me especially worried about them overlooking construction faults or overall flaws.




Look,i was one that ordered a semicustom Roter,and i consider myself a happy customer,especially for the money i gave.But it was (according to the currency back then) 700 euros,and it was a hit or miss from that company.I got a hit.

However,Ran's crusher costs double the money,and i can't tolerate spending that amount of cash and having to add more for fixing their screw ups.

That said,at least i am penniless so even i'm tempted, i can't order a Ran right know,so i'll wait


----------



## Emperoff (Dec 22, 2010)

technomancer said:


> But hey this is sevenstring.org, quality is irrelevant, if it's cheap people will buy it
> 
> Note: not really a comment on Ran, I've never played one and make no judgements about them, just my  after watching the Roter debacle where people jumped on ordering from a company with a known bad track record



I'd post a thread where a guy got totally screwed by RAN and got plenty of specs wrong on the guitar, with total indiference of Dariusz (plenty of pics included), but it's in spanish so it wouldn't cause much impact here.

Also, a friend of mine had a custom V and he sold it while keeping his 91 pro Jackson and his Caparison. Actually has a PRS and for him the RAN didn't stand up to any of those guitars.

Don't get me wrong, this looks like a great deal, but as you said after the Roter debacle this kind of deals makes me skeptical


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 22, 2010)

This is the first I've heard anything bad about Ran. There have been a few people here who have gotten them and been quite happy, and they do have a reputation as being pretty nice guitars.

That said, that design looks pretty crappy and amateurish, and this is from someone who generally likes Ran's work.

EDIT: Okay, maybe that's a little harsh, the body doesn't look too bad, but that headstock looks like he just cut a random shape out on a bandsaw and called it a day.


----------



## Sudzmorphus (Dec 22, 2010)

I useto own 2 RAN RR models.

The 1st one I got had a bit of metal under the nut to stop the strings resting on the f/b. I tried taking it out but no matter how much I or anybody else tried it just didnt work. We ended up making a new block as the one that came with the guitar made the action really high. 

The floyd was also a lemon, 2 of the strings were noticably lower then the rest 

However after sorting these problems out the guitar was "okay"

The 2nd however was a train wreck. totally dead wood and the finish was printed instead of painted on (was really pissed about that one)

I sold both and bought a caparison couldnt be happier. Personally I'd never go back to RAN.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 22, 2010)

Wow, where did all the Ran horror stories come from? 

I've never heard them before, and now there's a whole bunch.

I did get a quote from Ran before, but I got pissed off because when getting the quote, Dariusz would just start tacking on like 400 Euro upcharges for shit. I linked him a picture of a Horizon body shape for reference, and when he returned the quote, it had one of his named on it. I asked about a carved top, and said that was an extra 400 Euro's or something along those lines (this was like 4-5 years ago). By the time I got done adding shit to the quote, I was up to like 4000 Euro's and I hadn't finished speccing it. I just said fuck it at that point, why pay just as much for a copy when I could get an actual ESP CS guitar cheaper?

But like I said, I had always heard his guitars were great.


----------



## petereanima (Dec 22, 2010)

UnderTheSign said:


> A euro is approx. $1,20-1,30 depending on the day I believe.



More likely between 1,30 - 1,35. Its been in this range for the last 6 weeks, didnt went below 1,30 in months...

Depending on the day of course. Currently its 1,312.

The problem is - you would have to calculate a waiting time of ~14-18 months. In that time it could go to 1 EUR = 1,60 USD again if things go bad, then you are pretty much fucked (for the second half of your payment).


----------



## drmosh (Dec 22, 2010)

Skin Coffin said:


> The thing about the case was because when I asked him the price, he told me "For flight case to this project please add 160 euros."



So what's wrong with that amount for a good flight case?


----------



## Emperoff (Dec 22, 2010)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Wow, where did all the Ran horror stories come from?
> 
> I've never heard them before, and now there's a whole bunch.
> 
> ...



Actually, all of the quotes I've got were in the Bernie Rico/KxK price territory, so obviously would chose either of them if I was speccing a custom.



drmosh said:


> So what's wrong with that amount for a good flight case?



Nothing, Roter charged 200&#8364; for them


----------



## CloudAC (Dec 22, 2010)

Im aware that two people from here have gotten a RAN, one guy had an explorer shaped with a kickass goat skulls as the inlay.

Another guy got a Blue Cruiser that is actually the first picture in the Cruiser section of their website. It would be good if we can hear from those guys what their thoughts were, especially the guy with the Cruiser since it is a production shape


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Dec 22, 2010)

He said no up charge for Blackouts, that's pretty awesome! Gonna have to save my money for one of these.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Dec 22, 2010)

petereanima said:


> More likely between 1,30 - 1,35. Its been in this range for the last 6 weeks, didnt went below 1,30 in months...
> 
> Depending on the day of course. Currently its 1,312.
> 
> The problem is - you would have to calculate a waiting time of ~14-18 months. In that time it could go to 1 EUR = 1,60 USD again if things go bad, then you are pretty much fucked (for the second half of your payment).



You can get past that though by getting your currency converted when you make the first payment so you have the necessary amount of euros just sitting in your bank or whatever until you need to pay the second half.


----------



## CapenCyber (Dec 22, 2010)

I have a Ran, I couldn't be happier with it, the workmanship is spectacular, it plays and sounds brilliant too.

The horror stories sound completely alien to me, I have no complaints about the service and would gladly buy another (if I had the money!)


----------



## UnderTheSign (Dec 22, 2010)

petereanima said:


> More likely between 1,30 - 1,35. Its been in this range for the last 6 weeks, didnt went below 1,30 in months...
> 
> Depending on the day of course. Currently its 1,312.
> 
> The problem is - you would have to calculate a waiting time of ~14-18 months. In that time it could go to 1 EUR = 1,60 USD again if things go bad, then you are pretty much fucked (for the second half of your payment).


Jeez, if it wasn't for the absolute insane shipping and tax, I'd start orderling LOADS of stuff from the US sometime soon!


----------



## chucknorrishred (Dec 22, 2010)

hooro stories from hell here, ive always wanted to get a RAN but waiting andg the money just piss me off. i guess thats what to expect when getting a custom, (WAITING).

but ive never heard any horror stories obout RANS other that " they copy body shapes". 

avfter the holidays i'll get a slat 7 jackson, then, maybe, put an order down for a custom. i was goin to go with ran but now i need to look around again


----------



## Pete27 (Dec 25, 2010)

oh my 
must.....save......money.


----------



## Jakke (Dec 30, 2010)

To those talking about waiting times, the time for this one is 3-4 month for standard features. Got to have one of these, but I just got a universe.... What to do, What do do.....


----------



## JacobShredder (Feb 26, 2011)

they have pictures of a 7 string version up now..mighty sexy.


----------



## Sepultorture (Feb 28, 2011)

sad they only have it for the soap bar sized pickups, i imagine they would charge more to have them routed for passive sized pups


----------



## kromeasdf (Feb 28, 2011)

DO WANT


----------



## Opion (Feb 28, 2011)

I...think I just found out what my graduation guitar might possibly be


----------



## FrostyTheDroMan (Feb 28, 2011)

What a beautiful, yet aggressive looking guitar! RAN really outdid themselves with this one! I'd kill to get my hands on the 7-string Crusher...


----------



## JacobShredder (Mar 1, 2011)

Opion said:


> I...think I just found out what my graduation guitar might possibly be



I thought this too since the price is really nice and all, but the horror stories have kinda turned me off 

I think I might just pickup a 7621 and customize the hell out of it.


----------



## Opion (Mar 1, 2011)

Yeah, that has actually been surprising me. I've heard nothing but good about RAN for the past few years I've known their existence and now all of the bad things come out of the woodwork...who knows, maybe someone will take the plunge and see for themselves for the rest of the forum to judge? 'Til then it's back to the drawing board...


----------



## Dionysian (Mar 1, 2011)

I'm really thinking of getting one - with a few mods it's actually almost my dream guitar, and Dariusz says he can throw in a 26.5" rosewood neck (for a 6 string guitar) for only $380 more ($160 for 26.5", $220 for the rosewood neck)

I would really love to get one, but the horror stories are really turning me off the idea. Especially considering this is an experimental offer - and with a huge interest in the guitar, it might turn into something like what happened to Emperion (huge demand, production was overloaded and shit hit the fan). I might order one when they have started shipping and I've read some good reviews.

Until then I'm looking at the Jaden Rose Series 2.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Mar 1, 2011)

I don't know if he still does but Markus (ex-Obscura) told me their other guitarist used a RAN when he was in Obscura, back in '06. Mark always said it was a pretty good guitar.









Though TBH, there's a shitload of horror stories on the RGA8 too, yet you guys still buy Ibby's, right?

edit - I had more pics of this axe, I'll see if I can find them


----------



## cyril v (Mar 1, 2011)

OBSCURA - Ran Guitars


----------



## TemjinStrife (Mar 1, 2011)

UnderTheSign said:


> Though TBH, there's a shitload of horror stories on the RGA8 too, yet you guys still buy Ibby's, right?



Ibanez has plenty of distributors and contact points in the US though, and is a very large company with reasonable amounts of inventory that can afford to eat a few warrantied payments and quickly and easily replace an instrument.

Ran is based far away from the US, and is a small company. Much riskier place to throw a few thousand dollars at.


----------



## Lothar (Mar 3, 2011)

I ordered a customised Crusher 8 yesterday


----------



## CloudAC (Mar 3, 2011)

Whats the completion date for it? Totally wanna see some close-up pictures of the quality of these guitars.


----------



## Lothar (Mar 3, 2011)

CloudAC said:


> Whats the completion date for it? Totally wanna see some close-up pictures of the quality of these guitars.



It'll be ready about june thirtieth.
I will post some graphic visuals as soon as I will get them


----------



## Lothar (Mar 5, 2011)

Here's the early visual.

; )


----------



## Gitte (Mar 5, 2011)

Yes!! Thats A Freaking Cool Guitar!! Congrats!!


----------



## Maggai (Mar 6, 2011)

Looks awesome!


----------



## HeadBender (Mar 6, 2011)

Just a couple of updates. Recently I have e-mailed them:

- The Fan-Fretted 8 string Crusher will be up in april-May
- There might be a possibility later on for a Fan-Fret 7 string Crusher


----------



## Emperoff (Mar 7, 2011)

HeadBender said:


> Just a couple of updates. Recently I have e-mailed them:
> 
> - The Fan-Fretted 8 string Crusher will be up in april-May
> - There might be a possibility later on for a Fan-Fret 7 string Crusher



Now that's interesting. A fanned fret alternative for cheap is always good.


----------



## Hendog (Mar 8, 2011)

Man! That is hawt!

I will def be looking into the 7 string version.


----------



## meisterjager (Mar 8, 2011)

I really dig the 7 string version..

But I guess I won't be ordering one, because that's made of American Walnut instead of Mahogany. Bait and switch.

I guess they'll make it out of whatever I want, but then that's basically going custom, and not the idea of ordering a budget guitar


----------



## Jakke (Mar 8, 2011)

meisterjager said:


> But I guess I won't be ordering one, because that's made of American Walnut instead of Mahogany.



Well, it seems like it's your lucky day then, since mahogany is standard even for the seven. It's walnut that's custom


----------



## CloudAC (Mar 8, 2011)

Im placing an order on this in the next week. Will be the Walnut 7 they have on the website except swapping the volume knob closest to the strings with the pick up switch for easy switching!  Nothing too special, they look awesome already.


----------



## Jakke (Mar 11, 2011)

Picture of mine coming up!


----------



## Jakke (Mar 11, 2011)

Here it is


----------



## Jakke (Mar 28, 2011)

New pickups! SD Full Shred set


----------



## Wingchunwarrior (Mar 28, 2011)

Jakke said:


> New pickups! SD Full Shred set



The pictures aren't coming up mate


----------



## Jakke (Mar 28, 2011)

yeah, I noticed, pretty odd. I'll try from another source


----------



## Jakke (Mar 28, 2011)

No, I'll have to attach them. Now, enjoy. First pic is the original, and the second is the current version


----------



## meisterjager (Mar 28, 2011)

Jakke said:


> Well, it seems like it's your lucky day then, since mahogany is standard even for the seven. It's walnut that's custom



I actually meant I wouldn't order one _because_ it's mahogany, but I didn't realise you can still customise these further, so I'm gonna get a quote on an American Walnut Crusher


----------



## Jakke (Mar 28, 2011)

Ah, my bad


----------



## buffa d (Mar 28, 2011)

This seems like an awesome deal, as I am looking for a new 7 string for myself. Swamp ash or walnut body with some BKPs would be nice. 

Though, these horror stories are really holding me back. Perhaps I should just buy a horizon NT7 since I'v been gasing for one.


----------



## Jakke (Mar 28, 2011)

buffa d said:


> Though, these horror stories are really holding me back.



As a fellow scandinavian to another, I honestly don't know were these stories come from. From everyone I've talked to, who's played them, I've heard nothing but the best about them. 

But when I get mine in June, I could tell you what I think


----------



## buffa d (Mar 28, 2011)

But this wasn't the first time I've heard these things. A Finnish forum I visit is full of them. SUCKS! But I'm still thinking of getting a 7. It really seems great for the money. 

The headstock is a bit too metal for my tastes, but I could live with it


----------



## Euthanasia (Mar 28, 2011)

Everybody knows why the don't answer mails?


----------



## UnderTheSign (Mar 28, 2011)

Depends, when did you email him, and what for? He's always been pretty fast answering as far as I know.


----------



## Kali Yuga (Mar 28, 2011)

I almost put a deposit down on a Ran Invader last year, and pulled back on the deal after going through all the specs and mockup with Dariusz after reading the horrible reviews on this board. In fact, this is the only website I've seen bad words towards Ran's custom models, but it was enough for me not to take the risk. There are other USA-based companies with better track records. It Dariusz months to even get that far into the process with me, but since I hadn't put the money down yet, I can't blame him too much.

Ran has excellent photography, at the very least.


----------



## Invader (Mar 28, 2011)

Jakke said:


> As a fellow scandinavian to another, I honestly don't know were these stories come from.



And from a fellow scandinavian to another, they come from experience. I won't be getting another Ran ever, but I really hope you'll get a kickass guitar from them.

For the record (and I've said this many times already), my Ran was a super nice playing and sounding instrument once the fuckups were dealt with (thank you Amfisound!).


----------



## buffa d (Mar 28, 2011)

Damn If I could afford an Amfisound, I'd buy one in a heartbeat!


----------



## Andromalia (Mar 29, 2011)

Invader said:


> For the record (and I've said this many times already), my Ran was a super nice playing and sounding instrument once the fuckups were dealt with (thank you Amfisound!).



All you finnish guys stop doing your setups and repairs at Amfisound it delays my custom ffs.  (Ordererd 2 years and 4 months ago...getting a bit long >_< )


----------



## Euthanasia (Mar 29, 2011)

UnderTheSign said:


> Depends, when did you email him, and what for? He's always been pretty fast answering as far as I know.


The last time was a month ago and it was the second time. He just doesnt answer.
I wanted to know the price for the crusher with my added specs..


----------



## josh pelican (Mar 30, 2011)

I could see myself playing one of these.


----------



## GATA4 (Mar 30, 2011)

that's fucking ace


----------



## german7 (Mar 30, 2011)

OMG! beautiful skin...


----------



## Nile (Mar 30, 2011)

crushing


----------



## Jakke (Mar 31, 2011)

Invader said:


> And from a fellow scandinavian to another, they come from experience. I won't be getting another Ran ever, but I really hope you'll get a kickass guitar from them.
> 
> For the record (and I've said this many times already), my Ran was a super nice playing and sounding instrument once the fuckups were dealt with (thank you Amfisound!).



Yeah, I hope so too, but the Rans I've played has been really nice. Fortunately I have a good luthier in my city, so in case of major screwups I have that covered too.

I'll be sure to post an NGD when I get it, I'll go over it with a magnifier


----------



## Jakke (Apr 7, 2011)

Now I got it right

Mahogany body and neck, macassar fretboard, a bit of black oil into the finish, 27" scale, and Seymour Duncan Full Shred P-ups


----------



## trickae (May 6, 2011)

sorry for the thread hijack - but i was almost about to book in a custom 27", 27 fret Chris Broderick WHite Lacs with natural gloss back. 

However I have read both good and bad reviews about RAN especially here on SS.org

How did some of you fare with your RAN"s post 2010?

Reviews for reference:
*Good*


sPliNtEr_777 said:


> If I were a mod I would post what I am about to say and then close this thread...
> 
> For those worried whether they make a production model, yes they do. They make the cruiser, which is a basic superstrat to compete with the likes of the ESP M-II EMG. They also make two sigs- a Cannibal Corpse (Pat O'Brien) sig, and an Invader sig. However you wont find these in ANY local guitar store, you can only get them direct.
> 
> ...


Also this entire thread
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/84780-ngd-ran-custom-7-a.html
*Long wait+ delays but satisfied customer*
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...ngd-xmas-ran-custom-56k-dont-worry-happy.html
*
Bad:*
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/140819-ran-crusher-new-model-ran-guitars-4.html

any news? Shoudl I risk it and go ahead with the order?


----------



## Kykv (May 7, 2011)

Mine is gonna look like this.

Body: swamp ash + poplar birdseye top transparent black
neck: ovangkol natural finish
fretboard: ebony macassar

We would like to go for something similar as on pics, but Swamp Ash with no blackburst.

Guitar gonna be ready in October 2011, long time to wait


----------



## orakle (May 8, 2011)

kyku that ran crusher is almost my dream guitar ;D

fretboard is exactly like i want
id just change the body wood, pups and knob/switch positoning

but wow, ran is so amazing

edit: may i ask how much was it?


----------



## Jontain (May 10, 2011)

really looking forward to see one of these finished off. 

Mock-ups are such a tease!


----------



## Kykv (May 10, 2011)

I will be uploading all pics I will get from Dariusz.
We have changed one thing, head is going to be same finish as top Poplar Bird's Eye
you can PM me for price, it's all depends on your customization, also the best way is to ask Dariusz he is going to answer all your questions


----------



## isispelican (Aug 17, 2011)

check out the new pics they added of the crusher models !!Ran Guitars Crusher


----------



## Jakke (Aug 17, 2011)

isispelican said:


> check out the new pics they added of the crusher models !!Ran Guitars Crusher



Mine's there


----------



## nothingleft09 (Aug 17, 2011)

I just filled out a quote. Crazy specs. We will see how that comes out. lol


----------



## Chris Migdalski (Oct 26, 2011)

After several months of looking around for the right custom guitar opportunity I chose RAN to make me a custom Invader 8 string V..I placed my down payment back in April and received a digital mockup that just blew my mind....its been just over 6 months now and I've been biting my fingernails checking my email every morning for an update....I stare at my digital mockup daily in anticipation of its arrival...i bet it will be awhile yet it will be well worth the wait....


----------



## Jakke (Oct 26, 2011)

Chris Migdalski said:


> After several months of looking around for the right custom guitar opportunity I chose RAN to make me a custom Invader 8 string V..I placed my down payment back in April and received a digital mockup that just blew my mind....its been just over 6 months now and I've been biting my fingernails checking my email every morning for an update....I stare at my digital mockup daily in anticipation of it arrival



Oh.. god... YES!


----------



## 808 (Nov 4, 2011)

soooo nice whats the price range on these guitars?


----------



## Jakke (Nov 4, 2011)

808 said:


> soooo nice whats the price range on these guitars?



Ran Guitars Crusher


----------



## Kykv (Nov 5, 2011)




----------



## HOGANMW (Nov 5, 2011)

Pi&#281;kna gitara. W zasadzie gitary.
( Beautiful guitars )


----------



## DC23 (Nov 5, 2011)

Fanned Fret 8 FTW!!!


----------



## Churchie777 (Nov 6, 2011)

Ive read alot of mixed reviews on here for RAN but dealing with Dariusz has been pleasant, response in 24hours and alot of help, laying down my down payment for my Crusher 8 (neck thru full custom) i have a long time to wait but im sure itll be more then worth it cant wait!


----------



## Kykv (Nov 6, 2011)

can you post your specs?


----------



## Churchie777 (Nov 6, 2011)

KykuPL said:


> can you post your specs?



im assuming you ment me lol

No. of strings: 8-string
R or L handed: right handed
Scale length: 28
Construction method: Neck thru body
Body shape: Crusher
Body material: swamp ash
Top wood options: other - Wenge
Body binding: none
Binding material: N/A
Body finish: natural satin
Custom finish: none
Headstock shape: Crusher
Headstock: regular
Headstock finish: match body finish
Headstock binding: white plastic
Truss rod cover: wooden - Wenge
Logo: MOP
Neck material: Madagascar Ebony
Neck shape: RAN-shape
Nut width: 2 5/32 (55mm), 8-string
Thickness at 1st/12th: 20-22mm (recommended for 8-string)
Neck finish: match body finish
Fingerboard material: ebony
Fingerboard binding: white plastic
Number of frets: 24
Fret size: Dunlop 6100
Fingerboard radius: 20
Fingerboard inlays (MOP): offset dots
Custom inlay(s): none
Fingerboard side inlays: roman numerals
Nut: graphite
Hardware color: black
Bridge system: Hipshot Fixed 8-string
Tuning machines: Schaller M6
Straplocks: Schaller
Neck Pickup: none
Middle Pickup: none
Bridge Pickup: BareKnuckle - Cold Sweat aged finished
Pickup rings: none
Control knobs: 1 x volume
Pickup selector: none
Flight case: yes
Additional instructions, questions and reference files: Vol knob to be where tone knob is killswitch to take vol knob original position


----------



## Kykv (Nov 7, 2011)

NICE SPECS! Im waiting to see final product


----------



## Churchie777 (Nov 7, 2011)

KykuPL said:


> NICE SPECS! Im waiting to see final product



Start dates March 30 so got a wile to wait  lol but Dariusz is excited for the end result ill post up pics of the mock up when i recieve it hes doing a back mock up shot also since its gonna be a key feature...i know the waiting time is gonna be the death of me


----------



## sol niger 333 (Nov 7, 2011)

Looks like someone stole a woodland pixies home and made it into a guitar. That headstock...


----------



## Kykv (Nov 7, 2011)

I love headstock. Better than Caparison  IMO.


----------



## Chris Migdalski (Nov 15, 2011)

Finally a status update from RAN looks like the've had a dozen earlier projects going on and will return to my invader 8 string V in mid Jan and expects to be painting by March...11 months after my order was placed!!!


----------



## Churchie777 (Nov 16, 2011)

Got mockup pics will post em later today very excited!


----------



## Zerox8610 (Nov 17, 2011)

I just looked through their website earlier today and WOW those are some sweet lookin' guitars. I went through the quote form looking at the specs you could pic but I won't have that kinda money for years.


----------



## Lirtle (Nov 18, 2011)

Is anyone else bothered by the headstock logo extruding on the crusher model? I placed an order in august and overlooked that detail. I contacted Dariusz about it and for some reason he can't make it set-in.


----------



## Lirtle (Nov 18, 2011)

Still pretty stoked on this though  





No. of strings: 7-string
R or L handed: right handed
Scale length: 25.5"
Construction method: Ran AANJ w/NTB style heel and metal inserts/countersunk hex bolts
Body shape: Crusher
Body material: Mahogany
Top wood options: walnut
Body binding: none
Binding material: N/A
Body finish: hand rubbed oil
Custom finish: no
Headstock shape: Crusher
Headstock finish: match body finish
Headstock binding: NO
Truss rod cover: wood(walnut)
Logo: abalone
Neck material: 5P Flamed Maple/Mahogany
Neck shape: RAN R7
Nut width: 48 mm
Thickness at 1st/12th: 19/21mm
Neck finish: match body finish
Fingerboard material: Macassar Ebony
Fingerboard binding: NO
Number of frets/size: 24 stainless steel 6100
Fingerboard radius: 17&#8221;
Fingerboard inlays (MOP): none
Custom inlay(s): none
Fingerboard side inlays: plastic white dots
Nut: graphTech Black TUSQ
Hardware color: black
Bridge system: Hipshot Fixed
Tuning machines: Schaller M6 locking
Straplocks: Schaller
Pickups (n-b): BKP Aftermath set (customer supplied)
Pickup rings: none
Control knobs: 1 x volume, 1 x tone
Pickup selector: 3-way toggle
Flight case: no
Additional instructions, Switchcraft input jack with metal plate, wood control cavity cover with Ran Guitars logo


----------



## Sepultorture (Nov 18, 2011)

amazing, just can't get with that headstock though


----------



## Churchie777 (Nov 18, 2011)

So here are the mockup pics:











No. of strings: 8-string
R or L handed: right handed
Scale length: 28&#8221;
Construction method: Neck thru body
Body shape: Crusher
Body material: swamp ash
Top wood options: other - Wenge
Body finish: natural satin
Custom finish: none
Headstock shape: Crusher
Headstock: regular
Headstock finish: match body finish
Headstock binding: white plastic
Truss rod cover: wooden - Wenge
Logo: MOP
Neck material: Madagascar Ebony
Neck finish: match body finish
Fingerboard material: ebony
Fingerboard binding: white plastic
Fingerboard inlays (MOP): offset dots
Custom inlay(s): none
Fingerboard side inlays: roman numerals
Nut: graphite
Hardware color: black
Bridge system: Hipshot Fixed 8-string
Tuning machines: Schaller M6
Straplocks: Schaller
Neck Pickup: none
Middle Pickup: none
Bridge Pickup: BareKnuckle - Cold Sweat aged finished
Pickup rings: none
Control knobs: 1 x volume
Pickup selector: none
Flight case: yes
Additional instructions, questions and reference files: Vol knob to be where tone knob is killswitch to take vol knob original position


----------



## Kykv (Nov 19, 2011)

they both look nice!


----------



## Kykv (Nov 19, 2011)

Lirtle said:


> Is anyone else bothered by the headstock logo extruding on the crusher model? I placed an order in august and overlooked that detail. I contacted Dariusz about it and for some reason he can't make it set-in.


I'm not. btw this devil one is ok for me.


----------



## Jakke (Nov 19, 2011)

Lirtle said:


> Is anyone else bothered by the headstock logo extruding on the crusher model? I placed an order in august and overlooked that detail. I contacted Dariusz about it and for some reason he can't make it set-in.



That is absolutely not a problem, you won't notice it's extruding.


----------



## Chris Migdalski (Nov 19, 2011)

Churchie777 said:


> So here are the mockup pics:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thats a nice axe sir


----------



## jerome snail (Nov 19, 2011)

Yes, looking forward to see the real thing!


----------



## Churchie777 (Nov 19, 2011)

Lirtle said:


> Is anyone else bothered by the headstock logo extruding on the crusher model? I placed an order in august and overlooked that detail. I contacted Dariusz about it and for some reason he can't make it set-in.



This is a bad thing? i kinda think its cool looks classy



Chris Migdalski said:


> thats a nice axe sir



Thanks man, the waits gonna be the death of me tho


----------



## Lirtle (Nov 20, 2011)

Churchie777 said:


> This is a bad thing? i kinda think its cool looks classy



It's weird. I just can't get used to seeing it like that... I just wanna tear it off. To each his own.


----------



## Churchie777 (Nov 20, 2011)

Lirtle said:


> It's weird. I just can't get used to seeing it like that... I just wanna tear it off. To each his own.



i spose to me seeing all the names either decals or painted on and then to see a MOP symbol small and nicely placed on the end is kinda a nice simple change.


----------



## Lirtle (Nov 20, 2011)

Churchie777 said:


> i spose to me seeing all the names either decals or painted on and then to see a MOP symbol small and nicely placed on the end is kinda a nice simple change.



Placement and symbol is great... Love MOP too. I Just want it set into the headstock.


----------



## Reiep (Nov 22, 2011)

Those guitars look great, I've already heard some nice reviews but... I asked this week-end for a quote for the 7 strings Crusher, I got a result VERY far from the announced 1050 eur, while having very standard specs (natural satin finish, 60-7 instead of 707)


----------



## Kykv (Nov 23, 2011)

so, how much it was? you can PM me


----------



## Churchie777 (Nov 23, 2011)

Yeah feel free to post up what the quoted price was......


----------



## Kykv (Dec 8, 2011)

Ran Guitars Crusher FF8


----------



## Reiep (Dec 15, 2011)

It was : 



> No. of strings: 7-string
> R or L handed: right handed
> Scale length: 25.5
> Construction method: Ran AANJ w/NTB style heel
> ...



=> the Crusher guitar in your specification will cost 1820 euros (flight case + 160 euros)

Maybe I missed something...


----------



## Jakke (Dec 15, 2011)

Reiep said:


> It was :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You have a 3P neck and a finish that is not oil. That will cost some more, especially the finish is usually expensive.


----------



## Reiep (Dec 15, 2011)

All necks are minimum 3p, so I don't think it has an impact, or maybe 5p are cheaper ? I'll try another quote with an oil finish to see the difference.


----------



## Jakke (Dec 15, 2011)

The neck on my crusher is one piece. 
The problem is that you have spec:ed out a custom crusher. Just say in an email that you are interested is a crusher, these are the modifications to the standard model that I want: etc etc.


Then you will get in the regions of the usual price, you have now specified a non standard neck and a non standard finish, those things cost.


----------



## rock90 (Jun 9, 2012)

Gonna bump this one. Has anyone else who participated in this debate got a ran that he can say something about?


----------



## jephjacques (Jun 13, 2012)

I am the proud owner of that exact Crusher FF8 featured on Ran's website.

It popped up on eBay a few weeks ago and I immediately jumped on it. The original owner was selling it because he didn't like the way the fanned bridge jived with his picking technique.

All in all, I gotta say it's a very well-built guitar. The body carves are immaculate, everything is very well crafted. The neck joint has to be felt to be believed, it's completely seamless. 

The only minor issue is that there's a bit of a gap on the bass side of the neck pocket (enough to get a sheet of paper in), but it doesn't go all the way down or along the joint, so there's still plenty of wood-to-wood contact. Doesn't seem to affect the tone or playability at all. I've seen bigger gaps on much more expensive bolt-on guitars.

The neck is a little chunkier than my Ibanez Prestige 8, but not as big as my Siggery 8 (another random eBay snipe from last year, and I'm actually thinking about selling or trading that one, but that's another story). Action is super low without noticeable string buzz, intonation is spot on.

The custom pickups and mahogany body and neck definitely give it a looser, beefier tone than my Ibanez (it also sounds much better than the demo on Ran's site would have you believe!). The fanned frets are surprisingly intuitive, although muting strings is definitely trickier than on a single-scale instrument. I can see why it would be a deal breaker for some people, but I don't have much trouble adapting my hand position to compensate for it.

I bought it secondhand so I can't speak to other people's Ran horror stories, but this particular instrument is well worth their asking price, IMO.

After playing both for a couple weeks now, I don't have a clear preference for either the Ran or my Ibanez- they're both good guitars that have their own strengths and weaknesses.


----------



## mphsc (Jun 13, 2012)

^ that was mine. Glad you love it, it was a very well built guitar. The bridge & being all Mahog were the only reasons I let it go. Enjoy!


----------



## jephjacques (Jun 13, 2012)

Haha, I was wondering if I'd run into you on this board!


----------



## Heroin (Jun 14, 2012)

sweet mother of fuck those specs are brilliant, that heel looks amazing too


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Jun 16, 2012)

Hey Jeph, can we expect to hear the RAN on the next Deathmole album?


----------



## jephjacques (Jun 16, 2012)

The majority of the 8-string stuff I've done so far has been my Ibanez. But I'm working on some more stoner-rock/Pelican influenced stuff that the Ran is better suited for, so we'll see. Which isn't really germane to this forum anyway!

I'm not super familiar with these boards, but if there's a place for posting audio clips that compare different guitars' sounds I might throw something up there.

PS it is super weird to be talking about my music here


----------



## Churchie777 (Jun 17, 2012)

I should be able to bring something constructive soon on the full custom crusher side of things


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Jun 19, 2012)

I'm not to familiar with some of the other parts of the forum myself, but I believe it could be posted in Live Performance & Stage Sound. Otherwise, people just post them in the subforum befitting of the instrument.


----------



## sivart (Jun 19, 2012)

Wow good guitar for dirt cheap. I see what my next 7 is going to be.


----------



## Tjore (Jun 19, 2012)

I kinda wish this one was locked up. The Ran Crusher is not a new Ran model anymore...


----------



## julez (Jun 26, 2012)

Although you are right - it´s not a new model anymore - I´ll post my mockups from ran for you guys:







Body material: Black Korina
Top wood options: carved - Buckeye Burl
Body finish: hand-rubbed oil
Neck material: 5P wenge/mahogany
Fingerboard material: ebony
Fret size: Dunlop 6150
Nut: GraphTech Black TUSQ
Pickups: BareKnuckle Aftermath

What do you think?


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Jun 26, 2012)

I don't like the top much, but everything other than that is quite nice. To me the top just kinda looks moldy... But hey, if you like it, go for it!


----------



## groovemasta (Jun 27, 2012)

I think it looks awesome, buckeye burl is spongy though I'm not sure if it makes a difference in tone as I've never played a guitar with it.


----------



## Kykv (Jun 27, 2012)

awesome as hell


----------

